# so many gadgets, so little counterspace...



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

How many of you have kitchen things that you have bought, thinking it would be a wonderful thing, and then never used it? Or bought lots of wonderful things, that you like to use (but maybe aren't really necessary) and now they clog your counterspace?

I hate clutter in my kitchen. It's a self defense mechanism- if it's cluttered, I have a harder time keeping it clean, which depresses me. My kitchen gadgets consist of a crock-pot, a toaster (used about once a month for bagels), a waffle-iron, a hot-air popper, jetstream oven, and a food dehydrator. All of them I use regularly, with the exception of the jetstream and the dehydrator (need to order some new parts for them!)

I don't even have a microwave. And I hate food processors. And I get along just fine.

I used to have so much _stuff_ that I never used, and I finally got tired of it and got rid of most of it, and I'm so much better off! Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I, too, am a sucker for appliances. However, my house came with a large coat closet (6 feet wide by 2 deep) just ouside the kitchen. This now has 3 shelves serving as a pantry and 2 shelves to hold all those great appliances you use one a month. 

The kitchen has only my KA mixer, the coffee maker and my wife's food processor. The toaster, crock pot steamer, waffle iron, etc. are just a few steps away when needed.

:chef:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The easiest way to reduce clutter is to reduce the size of you kitchen!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I have two Farberware rotisseries that I'd like to get rid of. They occupy too much space.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

LOL!! :lol:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

FOR SALE:

1 small George Foreman grill
1 freezer-tub type ice cream maker
1 Krups espresso maker
1 "multi-cooker" - slow cooker, rice steamer, deep fryer
1 sunbeam mixmaster

and probably some other gadgets that I never use.

Oh, and the cat would like me to throw in her litter maid and cat playhouse, too.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How about an online garage sale?


I don't have many items I regret buying except for an interior BBQ by Tefal. Aftef that purchase I learned my lesson since I used that thing maybe twices. 

Sometime I find myself looking at The Foreman grill or the rotisserie thinking I surely would use that lot before realising I am not much of a meat eater.


Nancy,

My cat is wondering what your cat would like in exchange for his playhouse?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I love kitchen gadgets, but not the electric kind. I like old-fashioned ones that do jobs that i don't need done and take up lots of space in a tiny kitchen. I used to have about ten different kinds of pestle and mortars when I only ever used two. i also had a wooden tortilla maker to make torillas for the Mexican food that i cooked once a year. Every kitchen must have one!!!


----------

